# A Helldiver and an Arrow



## nuuumannn (May 5, 2018)

Hi Guys, the latest additions to my walkaround site couldn't be further apart in most respects. A Curtiss F8C Helldiver reproduction and the last surviving FMA I.A.-33 Pulqui II, designed by none other than Kurt Tank of Focke Wulf fame.

The Helldiver was built for Sir Peter Jackson's 2005 remake of King Kong but in the end used for close up shots of the pilots only.





Helldiver 01




Helldiver 02




Helldiver 03

The Pulqui was the last of five prototypes of an indigenous Argentine fighter with a remarkable history, despite the fact it never entered service.




Pulqui II 01




Pulqui II 21




Pulqui II 28




Pulqui II 31

Link to information on these two machines and images here:

Warbirds | Warbirds Walkaround

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (May 6, 2018)

Great shots.


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Airframes (May 6, 2018)

Good stuff Grant.


----------



## Crimea_River (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (May 6, 2018)

Great stuff!


----------



## fubar57 (May 9, 2018)

Nice!!


----------

